# kitchen ideas



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Looking for some options on a small split level kitchen layout. Looking to remove the non load bearing wall and add a slider off the back for starters.

Also looking to open a pass through door way by the stairs to open things up.

Its a really small space. Tried to get some ideas on the the internet but hard to compare. Need dining area some where.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

cant open sketch


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

ok PDF


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

peninsula to replace non-loadbearing


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

He wants a nook and a dishwasher too... not enough wall space.
Heres an improvement as far as Im concerned.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Try something with a peninsula and no pass-through. It might feel open that way, and also give you room for the stuff a small kitchen needs. I just did a small kitchen like that (no pics, sorry).

Edit: maybe they need the stair continuity...ok, forget it.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

He wanted an open penisula but I think he needs the upper cabinet space more and any kind of stool in front of the penisula kills the dining area.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom M said:


> He wanted an open penisula but I think he needs the upper cabinet space more and any kind of stool in front of the penisula kills the dining area.


I wish I had my pics. I had an issue with similar tight dining area, but we did a peninsula (countertop) that didn't project into the room more than a foot. No stools in the plan, standard height. Wall cabs went on the wall where you want to do the pass-through. I faced a 36B toward the dining room for added storage. fwiw.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I could make the cabinet on the side of the fridge open on top, I can close the fridge with a panel. I may slide the sink to the corner to and swap it with the proposed DW. I hate blind corners.

I also think opening the wall by the stair is a must, the house doesnt flow.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

If your going to do a corner sink you have to decide a butterfly sink or a simple rectangular sink. Make sure you size the cabinet properly. A butterfly will fit in a 36x36, a rectangle needs 42". Move the dishwasher 9" from the sink cab. 

Put the refrigerator next to the stairs down.

Remove non-load wall completely, add peninsula from door wall into the kitchen. This will give you a U shaped kitchen with counter space and a place to eat at the peninsula. The additional base cabinets negate the need for more uppers.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you thinking penisula by the stove wall?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Are you thinking penisula by the stove wall?


Yes. Do a slide-in.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

That would rob space from that dinning room though.....Hmmmm
I will mess with it tomorrow some more


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> That would rob space from that dinning room though.....Hmmmm
> I will mess with it tomorrow some more


You can the room by removing the non load wall. 

Tom


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

There's a few different options... Are you working with stock cabs at 3" increments or do you have size flexibility?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> You can the room by removing the non load wall.
> 
> Tom


Of course but as you know there is a certain amount of space needed to slide a chair out from a table. A peninsula projecting less than 3 ft may not be worth it. Although they look so nice. Maybe I will take my option to a designer to consult with them.

Removing the majority of that wall is going to open it up for sure.

@kap stock would be the goal but not glued to it. It would be stupid to renovate then skimp in a place that could have an impact.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Of course but as you know there is a certain amount of space needed to slide a chair out from a table. A peninsula projecting less than 3 ft may not be worth it. Although they look so nice. Maybe I will take my option to a designer to consult with them.
> 
> Removing the majority of that wall is going to open it up for sure.
> 
> @kap stock would be the goal but not glued to it. It would be stupid to renovate then skimp in a place that could have an impact.


If you place the peninsula at the end of the cabinet bank it leaves you 7'2" to the wall. A 30" peninsula would be a great benefit. Increases counter space by 6 square feet. 

Slide the table towards the "dropped beam" a little to give a more open feel. 4x4 square pub height table, place it on a diagonal with the cover facing the patio door lined up with the end of the peninsula, shifted towards the kitchen. Rectangular table biased window wall to kitchen, placed away from the peninsula.

Once the wall is gone endless possibilities.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you saying like this Tom?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

What is the actual measure from the left corner to the stair wall?

Are they open moving the window?

After you answer those, give me a little bit and I'll post some ideas...


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

85" and relocating the window or sink was not in the plans specifically


----------

